# Imac password problem



## morgan85 (Sep 27, 2002)

Hello all.I recently bought an Imac from my landlord who got it out of one his rental apartments.He knows nothing about computers so I got it pretty cheap.When I plugged it in and turned it on it went straight into the last users desktop.So I piddled around and checked things out.Then I made a mistake.
Instead of just turning it off,I shut it down,now when I turn it back on it goes it asks for a password.I can get into the computer by "new user",but I can't get back to the original owners desktop. And that is where I need to get into to set the computer to my preferences.Is there anyway I can get around the password thing short of reinstalling a new MAC os?It is currently running mac os9.Also there I noticed a reset button on the back. Would that help me in anyway? Thanks all...............Beverly


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

MacOS 9 Multiple Users is relatively secure. I think you'll find it a moderate challenge for a seasoned hack.

Best bet is to reinstall the OS. Probably a good idea anyhow...make sure you're starting clean and such.


----------



## morgan85 (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi.I've decided that reinstalling the os would be easier.Now when I do that,do I have to reinstall os 9 or can I go ahead and put in a newer version like 10? I don't hacve anything to save on the computer,like I said,I just got it and all I did was look around.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

I'd reinitialize the drive and put 9 on fresh. Then, do a Mac OS X install over Mac OS 9. this will make sure the "classic" (i.e. MacOS 9) environment is there and working and will give you a fresh start on both OS's.


----------



## Jest8 (Jun 29, 1999)

You could boot with a boot CD and delete the multiple user preferences and (sometimes) the key chain preferences. This will take care of the password issue.


----------



## morgan85 (Sep 27, 2002)

Ok.I got a software restore disk,OS 9.0 for my type of Imac.I inserted it and booted from it.I tried to do a restore but it wouldn't let me.Said I couldn't use that disk.So I took a look around at what I could,and tried to reintialize the drive.Well I think I wiped out my entire hard drive.When I turn on the computer,all I get is a little ? in the middle of the screen.When I put the disk in,it loads up,says MAC OS 9 then goes to the desktop and all thats on it is an icon for the software restore cd and an icon that says untitled.I have no idea what I may have done or if it can be fixed.If it can be fixed,how and exactly what disks do I need?Thank you all very much for your help to this computer dummy


----------



## Jest8 (Jun 29, 1999)

Well the "untitled" icon is probably your Hard Drive so you'll have to reinstall the O.S Using the software restore CD... which will hopefully work now!


----------



## morgan85 (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi.I tried the software restore disk again and it still won't work.
Any more suggestions?


----------



## Jest8 (Jun 29, 1999)

Do you get any error messages when you try the install?


----------



## morgan85 (Sep 27, 2002)

No.All it says is" this configuration not supported on this computer"


----------



## lukie (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi there I have a similar problem to morgan , in that i do not posses the passwords to the multi user function on my imac! this is terrrible as i just got it and my privledges are very limited! i read that you can boot with boot discs and somehow delete the muti user option! if this is true where can i get these or if anyone knows a way around this problem........please holla at me!!


----------

